# Dislikes



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm a positive guy, but sometime I just don't like something. And sometimes, not liking something isn't enough. I want to DISLIKE it.

So.... Dislike button please.

Promise I won't abuse it.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2014)

no way..good posts would be dogged by biased users. end result would be depletion of community.there is a dislike button titled 'start a conversation'


----------



## polo the don (Nov 28, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm a positive guy, but sometime I just don't like something. And sometimes, not liking something isn't enough. I want to DISLIKE it.
> 
> So.... Dislike button please.
> 
> Promise I won't abuse it.


I second this motion


----------



## DeeTee (Nov 28, 2014)

I third the motion


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2014)

Already exists, it's called the ignore button, while I would like to dislike the odd post I don't want to encourage further posts by someone that I'd "Dislike", ignore works better


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2014)

no, we'll never have this sorry


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> no, we'll never have this sorry


Never say never, Sunni. Never.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah we need a dislike button
Our campaign slogan can be

Dislike We Can

Sounds like sumtin i heard before im sure it will work


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2014)

Growan said:


> Never say never, Sunni. Never.


we've denied this request for as long as we've had likes. its not gunna happen sorry


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2014)

i don't like that ;p


----------



## Wilksey (Nov 28, 2014)

I've never seen a forum use "dislikes" for anything other than clique warfare where each clique downvotes their targets' posts regardless of the content of said posts.

That's all it would be used for on this forum as well.


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> we've denied this request for as long as we've had likes. its not gunna happen sorry


Pwease?


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> I've never seen a forum use "dislikes" for anything other than clique warfare where each clique downvotes their targets' posts regardless of the content of said posts.
> 
> That's all it would be used for on this forum as well.


...that sounds terrible. We would never debase ourselves like that...


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 28, 2014)

I know how the unlike button works, wanna know?


----------



## vostok (Nov 28, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm a positive guy, but sometime I just don't like something. And sometimes, not liking something isn't enough. I want to DISLIKE it.
> 
> So.... Dislike button please.
> 
> Promise I won't abuse it.


*I DO like this ,....
as in many times there are posts replied too
that are functionally wrong ...but 
I feel that it is just too easy to tick the """DISLIKE""" btn
without any correct or proper explanation
thus making it too easy for jerk- offs to dislike someone 
again without 'reason' or without deeping the content of the post!*​


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I DO like this ,....
> as in many times there are posts replied too
> that are functionally wrong ...but
> I feel that it is just too easy to tick the """DISLIKE""" btn
> ...


Of course, the proper was to express dislike is to provide a counter arguement, rebuttal or ideally a nice cat pic. 

Maybe we should have 'cat gif' button..?


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 28, 2014)

How about the  button? - This would gently nudge open the doors to a peaceful debate about the subject, without having to "dislike" anything.


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree with above dislike button should be in place it will help people understand who give bad info


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> I know how the unlike button works, wanna know?


Pray tell, Chuck....


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> How about the  button? - This would gently nudge open the doors to a peaceful debate about the subject, without having to "dislike" anything.


How about a off button? That could work too?


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Growan said:


> How about a off button? That could work too?


Lmao - well according to Sunni, we can't have either one


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 29, 2014)

Growan said:


> Pray tell, Chuck....


did you notice a bunch of red notices and then you clicked on them and nothing was there? muahaha. I'll do it again


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> did you notice a bunch of red notices and then you clicked on them and nothing was there? muahaha. I'll do it again


Aaaah, the old 'like-unlike' move eh?

Very good. I'll add it to my arsenal.


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Lmao - well according to Sunni, we can't have either one


Sunni's the boss. Or Donna, being from Sicilian stock. Whatvshe says goes, see?


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's not that big of a deal to me. I "Like" RIU regardless  Better than grass city or any other sites I've stumbled upon


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 29, 2014)

What if only seasoned members got the dislike button lol. Like if youce been here 5+ years, you get the button. No noobs hahaahahahaa

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

Growan said:


> Sunni's the boss. Or Donna, being from Sicilian stock. Whatvshe says goes, see?


i wouldnt go that far i just haveb een here a long time and seen what admin has said or know what forum options we can actually do or not


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sunni, how do you become a staff member on RUI ? And what is going on with the "chat" feature on RIU? Whenever I attempt to chat, it states: Server refused connection.It worked just fine this summer. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Sunni, how do you become a staff member on RUI ? And what is going on with the "chat" feature on RIU? Whenever I attempt to chat, it states: Server refused connection.It worked just fine this summer. Anyone else have this problem?


yes its in the line up to be fixed, admin is aware of the issues.

when we recruit mods we make a post than people apply, havent done it in3 years though


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt go that far i just haveb een here a long time and seen what admin has said or know what forum options we can actually do or not


Modesty. 

You da boss. I knows it.


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 30, 2014)

Growan said:


> Modesty.
> 
> You da boss. I knows it.


Lmao


----------

